# Un-degassed Skeeter Pee



## OldBanjo (Feb 26, 2019)

I had some 1 gal jars laying around so thought it might be fun to take my first shot at skeeter pee. Looks like fermentation is going okay and will be moving over to secondary soon. Anybody know what would happen if I don't degas??? Would it be junk or would it be like the carbonated versions many seem to enjoy? It's only 1 gal so really not concerned about experimenting with it...


----------



## ThreeSheetsToTheWind (Feb 26, 2019)

If you bottled without degassing, yes there would be some carbonation. It usually wont clear unless degassed, so you could end up with sediment in the bottle (it will clear in the bottle)

A fun project that I played with was to oversweeten after fermentation was done, bottle carbonate (like with beer) and stove top pasteurise to stop fermentation. I ended up with bottle carbed, sweet skeeter pee.

It was good, but I prefer mine still.


----------



## OldBanjo (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks! Think I'll let 'er rip. After following kit instructions closely as a beginner, its exciting to be winging it a bit without having to worry about screwing up a $100 batch.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 27, 2019)

You will taste the carbonation, but it won’t be like beer, soda, sparkling wine. It will have a stronger acidic taste and be a bit sharper on the tongue. I’ve purposely left CO2 in wine before, when the pH was a bit high. So, it’s not a bad thing to leave some in, just be aware of what you are getting.


----------

